# You might be a liberal if.............



## Votto (Jul 16, 2019)

You might be a liberal if..........

1. You have PTSD to the color Orange.

2.  You think things can really all be free.  It's magic.

3.  You moved to Texas from California to get away from the insane taxes, and then turn around and vote for the same types of politicians.

4.  You really believe Obama earned his Nobel Peace prize.

5.  Everyone that disagrees with you is either a racist, a bigot, a misogynist, a neo-Nazi, insane, stupid, or all of the above.

6.  A vacation in the Dominican Republic would be great.

7.  You can't decide which you hate more, Trump, Trump or Trump.

8,  You believe Jesus was a socialist, Marx was a saint, and Christianity is evil

9,  You routinely run out of gas every November 4rth as you drive from voting booth to voting booth all day long

10.  You have not laughed at one of these jokes so far.

11.  you have not ever laughed at a joke before.

12.  You have never laughed

13.  Laughter causes you physical pain.

14.  Everyone seems to laugh at you.

15.  You believe an unborn baby is a part of a woman's body even though it did not come from her.

16.  You believe people good, Trump bad

17.  Black should move first in chess!

18.  Eating fried chicken is cultural misappropriation

19.  You support the government taking all the guns and then turn around and  say Trump is Hitler. 

20.  Trump is a racist for telling Omar to go back to her country but Omar can say Jews control the US government with their Benjamins and it is just fine.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 16, 2019)

You might be a liberal if..........

if you believe the only requirement to get a Valid State Drivers License or State I.D. card is the ability to fog a mirror...


----------



## Old Yeller (Jul 16, 2019)

If you bumrush the microphone to condem Trump but not Talib. (Think Morman).

If you say GM is alive OBL is dead. 

 If you say Obama saved us from BushyBoys collapse.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 16, 2019)

You might be a liberal if..... you are a failure in life but always blame someone else..


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 16, 2019)

Votto said:


> You might be a liberal if..........


You have more than half a brain and no problems with other people's skin color or personal choices.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Jul 16, 2019)

You believe healthcare and college education should be free to anyone who walks into the country.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 16, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> You have more than half a brain and no problems with other people's skin color or personal choices.



I must be in a hell of a pickle then... The mother of my Children has  3 different colors (not that has mattered to me for the last 40 years), she is Hawaiian, Chinese and Caucasian...


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 17, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > You have more than half a brain and no problems with other people's skin color or personal choices.
> ...


You are a rare conservative sir.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jul 17, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> You are a rare conservative sir.



You're a common libturd bigot.

My wife is Filipina, her daughter that I adopted is darker than she is, and our daughter together is whiter than I am.

It's you freaks of nature that are consumed with racism and skin color. No one else gives a shit except for statist assholes.


.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 17, 2019)

This guy is a liberal fruitcake.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Jul 18, 2019)

If you believe that there are more than two genders......you might be a dumbass liberal.


----------



## ChemEngineer (Nov 27, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> You are a rare conservative sir.



You are an all too typical liberal, Crepitus, calling everyone ELSE "racist" and "fascist" all the time, as your leaders have been doing for fifty years, solely to maintain power and brainwash their followers.

As a conservative, I have been called "racist" relentlessly, and been accused of "lecturing to white supremacist groups."  My best man was black.  What color was yours, Crepitus?  I am white.

Ranting, Rioting, Spewing Bile, Physically Attacking - What's New?


----------



## ChemEngineer (Nov 27, 2019)

Pete7469 said:


> You're (Crepitus) a common libturd bigot.
> 
> My wife is Filipina, her daughter that I adopted is darker than she is, and our daughter together is whiter than I am.
> 
> ...



It was Crepitus who said that statement you misattributed.  I agree with you.  He is a libturd bigot.
Is there any other kind, really?  Your last sentence says it all.


----------



## Votto (Nov 27, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > You might be a liberal if..........
> ...



You think women should have full control over their bodies to have an abortion, and then turn around and say that the state should decide all your other health care needs.


----------



## Votto (Nov 27, 2019)

Pete7469 said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > You are a rare conservative sir.
> ...



Wow, FDR would have locked them all away by now.

Good thing he's not President.


----------



## Crepitus (Nov 27, 2019)

ChemEngineer said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > You are a rare conservative sir.
> ...


You're a funny guy.


----------



## Crepitus (Nov 27, 2019)

Votto said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...


Nobody says that.


----------



## Desperado (Nov 27, 2019)

you believe illegals have a higher priority than Veterans


----------



## Desperado (Nov 27, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > You might be a liberal if..........
> ...



You have no problems with other people's skin color or personal choices except when they are white and are anti-abortion


----------



## Crepitus (Nov 27, 2019)

Desperado said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...


I have no problem with either.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Nov 27, 2019)

You may be a moron if you’re a dim. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChemEngineer (Nov 27, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> You're a funny guy.



More correct than you can imagine.  You, on the other hand, are hateful and condescending.
In other words, sad.


----------



## ChemEngineer (Nov 27, 2019)

Desperado said:


> You have no problems with other people's skin color or personal choices except when they are white and are anti-abortion



Give your Talking Points a rest.  If anyone is racist, it is the party of Robert Byrd, former Kleagle in the Ku Klux Klan. It is the party of Barack Obama, the most divisive, most racist president in 100 years.  It is the party that OPPPOSED the Civil Rights Act of 1964.  It is the party that screams out "Uncle Tom" at any black American who dares to vote Republican.  Speaking of abortion, Martin Luther King's daughter says that abortion, supported and promoted by Democrats, kills more black babies every week than the KKK killed in its history.

"Before you were conceived in the womb I knew you."  - The Holy Bible

Abortion murders a unique human with unique DNA.  Andrea Bocelli's mother was advised to have an abortion for health reasons.  She refused and had a world famous tenor to be.   There are botched cases of abortion where the adult is thankful to be alive.  My niece adopted two children she had to get from Russia because all the abortions here limit the adoptable babies so very much.  My friend's grandson was adopted by loving parents 3,000 miles away, such is the scarcity of "unwanted" newborns, as Democrats call their murder victims.


----------



## miketx (Nov 27, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


You are a typical progressive liar sir.


----------



## Crepitus (Nov 27, 2019)

ChemEngineer said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > You're a funny guy.
> ...


Lol, you should do stand-up.


----------



## Desperado (Nov 27, 2019)

ChemEngineer said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > You have no problems with other people's skin color or personal choices except when they are white and are anti-abortion
> ...


you must have read my post wrong, I agree with you.


----------



## Votto (Nov 28, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Sure they do.

If the state runs health care they will decide what you do or don't get in terms of health care.

It can change on a whim.


----------



## ChemEngineer (Nov 28, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



My newest original pun, sent to friends. I'll make an exception in your case because you're not nearly as hateful as the average liberal.

Game warden boarded a commercial fishing boat off the coast of California.  After inspecting their catch of squid, he announced to the captain:  "I can write you a ticket that will cost you $5,000 for catching over your limit, or you can give the excess of just two hundred pounds to me and we'll both go our ways.  Do we have a deal?"

It was a squid pro quo.

A week ago, this idea hit me after a friend sent me words transposed into other words. He called it scrabble.  I corrected him:  "anagram."  Plural of this gave me another eureka moment:


----------



## ChemEngineer (Nov 28, 2019)

Pachelbel would be so amused, I'm sure:


----------



## ChemEngineer (Nov 28, 2019)

You MIGHT be a liberal if:

Every debate you have includes calling your opponents
A.  Racist
B.  Fascist
C.  Nazi
D. Stupid

and 
E.  Calling yourself Rational and Scientific


----------



## Votto (Nov 28, 2019)

ChemEngineer said:


> You MIGHT be a liberal if:
> 
> Every debate you have includes calling your opponents
> A.  Racist
> ...


Bigot


----------



## ChemEngineer (Nov 29, 2019)

You ARE a liberal if:

Every debate you have includes calling your opponents
A. Racist
B. Fascist
C. Nazi
D. Stupid
E. Bigot


----------

